# Scary stuff...



## cameron_highlander (8 Apr 2006)

This is in the US, and not really a huge issue here (yet), but it could very well change in the near future...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIW-BZ8oLrk&search=illegal%20mexico

......


----------



## Spartan (8 Apr 2006)

Intense. Extrapolate that elsewhere in the world and the wow factor shoots through the roof.


----------



## Bert (8 Apr 2006)

Heres another perspective on it from Stratfor suggesting the issue is about Mexican-US borderlands rather
than immigration from anywhere else in the world.


http://www.rossputin.com/blog/media/Stratfor_Borderlands.pdf


----------

